# South Slope/Yellowstone Spring Bear



## cowleyshaun1980 (Apr 26, 2010)

I have drawn a spring bear permit in the South Slope yellowstone area. I am looking at hunting around wolf creek pass or the Hanna and Tabiona area. This is my first time bear hunting and I am a little bit lost. Does anyone have any info on bears in the area, or know of any one who would be willing to run some dogs?


----------

